# Sighting Issue?



## skip2a (Jan 25, 2011)

_I am not sure if this is the right part of the forum or not? If not hopefully an admin will move it._

Ok folks I have just got back into shooting after about an eight or nine year break. I am figuring out my form, release, anchor points and so on and all of that seems to be going good. 

Unfortunately I can't see as well as I did and it is causing some issues. I am nearing fifty and my eyes just aren't what they were a few years ago. I have been shooting with glasses and it has taken some getting used to. I have been shooting at a small 3/4" circle (orange sticker), I usually shoot a six arrow round when practicing alone.

At ten yards I see it fine and can hold a group that you can grab with your index finger and thumb, at 20 yards I start drifting out and have about a three inch group at thirty yards all hell breaks loose. I think the best I could do today was around a six or seven inch group.

My 20 and 30 yard pins are touching, I lose sight of my dot when shooting at 30. I can't see my sticker anymore so I have to change to a regular target face. I have found aiming at a small point keeps my groups tighter.

I want to shoot 3-D this year and also plan on going turkey and deer hunting. Unfortunately if I can't shoot any better than this I am not going to have the confidence to shoot more than 20 yards.

I am using the Apex sight that came as part of the RAK package on the new Bowtech Assassin and the factory supplied peep. I am weaning regular glasses, I have tried contacts and I can't wear them. I am right handed and I am closing my left eye when shooting.

So where do I go? Is there a better sight option for me? Is there anything I can do different? Have any of you guys had similar problems?

Thanks!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you can try a mag. lens for the scope 4x or 6x . and get a magifer for the peep..if this dont do it see a eye doctor for lazer treatment..:cool2:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Look into the Specialty Archery Verifier. It's designed for this exact problem.

http://www.specialtyarch.com/verifiers.asp

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## skip2a (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! I don't think the verifier will do the trick. I can see my pins; it is the target that I have having issues with. 

I have no clue what the mag lens or the scopes are like or where to begin researching them?


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Can you see your dots just standing there, with no bow? That's how most better archers shoot...both eyes open focusing on the target, not the pin. Your pin will just be a blur of color that you look through.


----------



## skip2a (Jan 25, 2011)

slicer said:


> Can you see your dots just standing there, with no bow? That's how most better archers shoot...both eyes open focusing on the target, not the pin. Your pin will just be a blur of color that you look through.


Yes I can see the dots without looking through the peep and the pins. I have been closing my left eye when shooting; I have been told to do this?

Thanks,


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you need both a 4x or 6x 7x or a 8x power for the scope..... and a verifer..


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

May take ya a few days to train your eyes to shoot with two open but it is the way to go. You don't need to listen to me though....take a look at what the world's best have always done and are still doing. If your right eye is dominant you should be shooting a right handed bow....vice versa.


----------



## skip2a (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks again for all of the input. Mike66 thanks for responding to my PM and answering my mountain of questions!


----------



## Cyborg2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

Whatever you do.. don't get a lens. You will spend a fortune on lens and because you and myself have glasses you will have to get a clarifier. I find it best to move my pens away from each other and also moving down to a small pin size. A small pin size will allow you to get more of the target in you peep and make it easier to group shots. It may not hurt to move from a say 1/8 inch peep up to a standard 1/4 inch peep that is common for hunting. Personally I would go with a Axcel Armortech sight. They have great light and are super tunable, which is great for dialing in a longer ranges.


----------

